# Garage rafter (attic) drywall



## rdalep (Aug 31, 2010)

I want to drywall the ceiling or rafters in my garage attic. It was built with floor joists, and 3/4" plywood so it would be adequate for a storage room. Do I need to insulate before I drywall or do I go without? The garage is a stand alone 2 car garage. We live in Southern California (near the beach - no 100 degree heat) and the garage is neither heated or air conditioned. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I drywalled my garage without any insulation. I Live in Phoenix & i am niether heating nor air conditioning it. If you are not trying to control the temp inside it i see no reason why you would need to insulate


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I do not have any plans to heat or AC my garage
But I'm still insulating everything, not that much $$
Much easier to do it before the drywall goes up
And if I ever need to heat or AC the space.....
Never know when I may need to throw some heat in there to work on something in the winter


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Since it is a stand alone garage without a living space attached or above, it would be foolish to insulate it. Be sure you have ridge and soffit vents if the fire code for your area permits to remove any moisture from the just parked vehicles. 

Gary


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

In your climate I wouldn't worry about insulating it unless you plan to spend a lot of time in the garage working.

I drywalled (1/2") and insulated (R-13 papered) my detached garage sidewalls and ceiling because I spend alot of time in it during the entire year. I have a NG unit heater, but in the summer I just open the doors and run a box fan.

For me, a secondary benefit of insulating and drywalling is noise suppression. I like my stereo.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Since it is a stand alone garage without a living space attached or above, it would be foolish to insulate it. Be sure you have ridge and soffit vents if the fire code for your area permits to remove any moisture from the just parked vehicles.
> 
> Gary


Foolish to insulate a space ?
I find that idea foolish
Garages are used all the time for other purposes
A little advanced planning can save the next homeowner from more trouble


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Unless the climate in Southern CA has changed a lot since I lived there for 6 months, to what benefit would insulation serve the storage items without heat or AC in a detached garage attic space as long as it is ventilated? Not all garages, keep it in context....... 

Gary


----------

